# My Jersey road trip.



## Art101 (Feb 3, 2015)

So I started my grand journey from Seattle to Forked River NJ at 9:30 pm on a Friday in a 99 Honda Accord.It f'n poured all the way to Spokane and beyond.The cat was none too pleased about being in the car and expressed his displeasure vocally and often.Thank gods for Kitty calming herbal mix.I drove for 16 hours to make Billings the first day.It poured all night at points was doing under 45 on I-90 through Idaho and the road sucked.It was a lot of miles of ruts and standing water.Got some sleep in Billings reloaded the cat and myself and headed out.Made great time until Crook County WY. Managed to get a speeding ticket the second day out...Seriously I wasnt going that fast.The cat continued his song of annoyance through the morning till I hauled him up on the passenger seat and let him sleep. Probably what saved me from getting the car searched.I crashed in South Dakota the second night at a tore up stanky Motel 6.I've been in squats that were cleaner and smelled a lot better.The cat did not like the hotel one iota either and expressed himself by climbing on me and complaining all night.So day three dawned at about 5 degrees and crystal clear.We made great time all day.The cat layed up in the cat crate with the door open and talked to me occasionally and would come out for luvins when we stopped.The sun started to set and it started to get foggy...No big deal..Till the road iced up.All I could was tuck in behind a truck and drive nice and easy.Cars in the ditch and on the median everywhere both sides of the interstate. Took me 4 hours to cover the last 90 or so miles to Joliet.Stayed at about the nicest motel 6 I have ever been in.Managed to get lost trying to find it and almost said fuk it and crashed in the car.Kitty need to get out though so just said what the hell.Actually almost made it to Forked River on the 4th day but the combo of wind,snow,crazy truckers and just plain being beat made me stop out side Philly.Finally hit Jersey and promptly got lost as hell and ended up in Atlantic City.So many decent looking places to squat down there in all the abandon and for sale hotels.Along the way got tagged twice at toll booths as they only accept cash..shit I didnt know.Anyways made it here and it has been a deep freeze ever since lol go figure.But that is the story of the road trip and yes kitty is fine and loves his new house and still loves me.


----------



## Tude (Feb 4, 2015)

Sounds like you did make good time! Out of curiosity - how did you handle the cat poo situation - you have a box of in the carrying case?


----------



## Art101 (Feb 4, 2015)

Lol litter box behind the passenger seat on floor and cleaned it every day.


----------



## Tude (Feb 4, 2015)

Ghostbo said:


> Lol litter box behind the passenger seat on floor and cleaned it every day.



LOL my one big siamese sings when on his toilet - let's everyone know what he's doing - or basically warning them. He'd kill the inside of that vehicle. hehe He would not be a good traveler ...


----------

